# Hyoscamine regimen?



## Almea (Sep 14, 2004)

Does anyone have a hyoscamine regimen that works for them? I've tried taking morning and night, with meals, after meals, before meals, etc. I've taken 1 at a time, 2 at a time, 1 every couple of hours... It used to work for me to just take a couple when I started to feel the D coming on, and it would still happen, but it would stay under control. Now it's not working, the D has gotten more serious, and I don't know what to try with this drug before giving it up.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually if the D is fairly consistant either every 4 hours or doing the 20-30 minutes before meals thing works.But it sounds like things have changed since you were prescribed the drug, and that means you may need to run this back past your doctor. Just because you have IBS doesn't mean every new GI symptom or pattern of symptoms is the IBS.Also it is mostly an antispasmodic, is it relieving any of the cramping?? Sometimes people need something additional for the diarrhea like Imodium as well.K.


----------

